# Keep Losing WHDS



## MizzouTiger (Jan 10, 2007)

It seems that my HR20-100 (in the bedroom) keeps losing its authorization for the Whole Home DVR Service. It happened again this morning. 

I pulled up my PlayList and it only showed what was recorded in the bedroom - nothing was showing up for the living room. I then went to the setup menu --> Whole Home --> Status and it said that the DVR did not have authorization for the WHDS and to call DirecTv. Went and checked the living room (HR20-700) and it said it was authorized.

I had to log on to my DirecTv account and send a re-authorization to the HR20-100 in the bedroom. After a few minutes, WHDS was again authorized on it and everything was good again.

This has happened a few times before, and the only way I have found to fix it is to send a re-authorization to that DVR.

Has anyone else had this problem? Any ideas on what would keep causing this?


----------



## mobandit (Sep 4, 2007)

My HR20-700 routinely has this problem after any reboot of the box....I have to do what you've done, log on to D* account and re-send the authorization.

My HR24-100 and my HR21-700 never have this issue...perhaps it is an HR20 issue only?


----------



## Kevin872 (Aug 25, 2007)

Of course it can't be that easy! :lol:

I have an HR20-700 and HR23-700 and neither have ever lost their whole-home authorized status since I was in beta (other than the short time between the beta ending and my ordering the service as "unsupported").

The mystery deepens!


----------



## MizzouTiger (Jan 10, 2007)

mobandit said:


> My HR20-700 routinely has this problem after any reboot of the box....


But the thing is, it happens to my HR20-100 without it having been re-booted. It's just very strange that it only has been happening to my HR20-100 and not the HR20-700.


----------



## MizzouTiger (Jan 10, 2007)

Okay, well my HR20-100 did it again this morning!!

Sent a report to DirecTv this time: #20110209-3741

Just sent a reauthorization from the DirecTv website to that receiver.

This is getting very frustrating!! I don't understand why this one receiver in my house keeps losing its whole home DVR service authorization. It doesn't make any sense to me.


----------



## tbolt (Aug 22, 2009)

Swap it with your HR20-700 and see if the problem follows to that room.
If it does follow the box then you have a bad receiver.


----------



## NR4P (Jan 16, 2007)

The HR20-100 DECA connection requires BOTH SAT connections to be used.
The 700 DECA connection requires only one connection to the DECA box.

Suggest confirming that in the rear of the 100 there's lines from both SAT 1 and SAT 2 connectors to a splitter feeding the DECA box.

Not sure if it would work with only one line albeit flakey.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

NR4P said:


> The HR20-100 DECA connection requires BOTH SAT connections to be used.
> The 700 DECA connection requires only one connection to the DECA box.
> 
> Suggest confirming that in the rear of the 100 there's lines from both SAT 1 and SAT 2 connectors to a splitter feeding the DECA box.
> ...


Without a coax going to the SAT2 connection, the DECA will not be powered, so it will not work.

- Merg


----------



## MizzouTiger (Jan 10, 2007)

I'm not using DECA. I'm using my own ethernet network wiring (which I have been since before it went BETA). So far, I haven't lost the service on that receiver since Wednesday (2/9). Do you think that switching receiver locations will resolve anything? It's not that the receiver is losing its network or internet connection, it is losing it's Whole Home DVR Service authroization from DirecTv.


----------



## tbolt (Aug 22, 2009)

MizzouTiger said:


> I'm not using DECA. I'm using my own ethernet network wiring (which I have been since before it went BETA). So far, I haven't lost the service on that receiver since Wednesday (2/9). Do you think that switching receiver locations will resolve anything? It's not that the receiver is losing its network or internet connection, it is losing it's Whole Home DVR Service authroization from DirecTv.


Switching receiver locations will "help" you rule out other things
that could be causing your problem.

While it won't resolve the problem, it should give us an idea on
what the next step would be for resolution.

If the problem follows the receiver to the new location, then you will know where the problem lies.

It could be the access card in the receiver. You could ask Directv to send you a new one.

Or, it could be that the receiver itself is bad.

As a first step, I would swap the receivers.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

It could be the Access Card or the Port that the Access Card fits into. I would look at the Card and see if it has any burn marks on it.


----------



## MizzouTiger (Jan 10, 2007)

The HR20-100 in the bedroom lost is authorization again this morning! Had to send a reauthorization from my directv account again to get it back.

Haven't had a chance to swap receiver locations yet - maybe I can try that this weekend. It's just a pain disconnecting the HR20-700 from the living room home theater setup since the receivers don't use a common power plug.

I'll also take a look at the access card and see how it looks.


----------



## RobertE (Jun 10, 2006)

MizzouTiger said:


> The HR20-100 in the bedroom lost is authorization again this morning! Had to send a reauthorization from my directv account again to get it back.
> 
> Haven't had a chance to swap receiver locations yet - maybe I can try that this weekend. It's just a pain disconnecting the HR20-700 from the living room home theater setup since the receivers don't use a common power plug.
> 
> I'll also take a look at the access card and see how it looks.


Honestly, I'd get the thing replaced at this point.


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

HR21-100 - Same problem. My bedroom keeps dropping off WH. Also it's remote and front buttons won't work. Only way to restore has been the Red Button. 

Had lived with it, but I'm now up to two reboots per day.

================================

Edit: It went down again. Instead of rebooting, called DirecTV and we did the reboot together. I'll be getting a replacement. Of course I asked for HR24. 

I will go over the refurbish HR2x with a fine tooth comb.


----------



## MizzouTiger (Jan 10, 2007)

Drucifer said:


> HR21-100 - Same problem. My bedroom keeps dropping off WH. Also it's remote and front buttons won't work. Only way to restore has been the Red Button.
> 
> Had lived with it, but I'm now up to two reboots per day.
> 
> ...


Mine has never gone so far as to be unresponsive to remote or front buttons. Everything else about the receiver seems to be fine when it looses is WHDS authorization.

The main reasons I'm hesitating on replacing the receiver is (1) some of the recorded programs we have saved on it and (2) I really like having the OTA connection on the receiver as a back-up when we have bad weather and for scheduling recordings of network programs that we definitely don't want to miss in bad weather.


----------

